# Need Help For External Graphic Card



## Arc (Jul 14, 2012)

Hello Guys 
I'm a new member just joined like 10 minutes before...
I'm here to ask for your help.
I've a laptop and i got to know that external graphic card are available for laptops.
So,i've decided to buy one and my budget is 5.5k.
My Laptop - Sony Vaio VPCEA32EN

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 7/14/2012, 03:31:00
       Machine name: ARC-PC
   Operating System: Windows 7 Home Basic 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.120503-2030)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Sony Corporation
       System Model: VPCEA32EN
               BIOS: BIOS Date: 09/23/09 11:58:43 Ver: 08.00.10
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 370  @ 2.40GHz (4 CPUs), ~2.4GHz
             Memory: 6144MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 5806MB RAM
          Page File: 1517MB used, 10093MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.01.7601.17514 64bit Unicode


I Went to the market like 3 days before and i got to know from my friend shop that he sells external graphic card for laptops and he gave me and offer of 5.3k for 1 GB graphic card and in the other shop 1 guy offered me 6k for nVidia external Graphic card...
So, i was wondering which external graphic card would be best for me...
and i want 1 Gb graphic in my budget of 5.5k
Please Help me out please please please
Thanx you in advance 
and even post the links if i can see those graphic cards 
Thanx you alot please help me


----------



## ico (Jul 14, 2012)

There are no external graphic cards for "laptops".

(We might see them in future via Thunderbolt port, but Thunderbolt port is only seen in Macbook Pro as of now)


----------



## Arc (Jul 14, 2012)

ico said:


> There are no external graphic cards for "laptops".
> 
> (We might see them in future via Thunderbolt port, but Thunderbolt port is only seen in Macbook Pro as of now)



Sir, but my friend did showed me the graphic card dats why im telling you why wud i lie


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 14, 2012)

What did your friend show? Mention the make and model coz there are no such external graphics card available in India.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 15, 2012)

@ico: One or two basic external graphics cards are available. Really, I also saw them 2-3 years ago. 
@OP: If you don't intend to waste your boney, don't buy anything lik that. Those are totally useless.


----------



## ico (Jul 15, 2012)

Arc said:


> Sir, but my friend did showed me the graphic card dats why im telling you why wud i lie


nope. Consumer notebooks have GPU soldered on the motherboard with no scope of expansion. Even if 1 or 2 are available, they are a joke because the port feeding them will be slow. 

"Internal" upgrades are possible in some Alienware laptops though.

This is possible and will be worth it in future - *AnandTech - MSI's GUS II: External GPU via Thunderbolt* - which like I said, it is via Thunderbolt which actually has good bandwidth.



Arc said:


> I Went to the market like 3 days before and i got to know from my friend shop that he sells* external graphic card for laptops* and he gave me and offer of 5.3k for 1 GB graphic card and in the other shop 1 guy offered me 6k for *nVidia external Graphic card...*


Nothing of this sort exists for "laptops".

A weird hack is available though - which converts your Express Card Slot to a PCI Express slot enabling you desktop graphic card. - How to make an external laptop graphics adaptor | News | TechRadar

But the point is, how practical is it?  You need an external power supply to power that card. 



d6bmg said:


> @ico: One or two basic external graphics cards are available. Really, I also saw them 2-3 years ago.


Even if they are, what is the point? Most probably connecting via USB 2.0? Even slower than a PCI slot?


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 16, 2012)

^^ That's what I meant to say. There is no point other than wasting money. Increase in performance? Nothing, absolutely nothing. I should say there might be decrease in performance. 
Above all, these so called external graphics cards are rare, very rare indeed.


----------

